# A good reason to stock up on Cayenne Pepper



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

For those who do not have cayenne pepper on hand, you should stock up. It is an amazing cure-all. It is outstanding for rebuilding the tissue in the stomach and curing ulcers. But it really is amazing as it will stop a heart attack in its tracks.

There is a doctor, Dr. John Christopher, who has been healing patients all over the world using cayenne pepper. If he could get a patient to drink a glass of warm cayenne water it would immediately stop a heart attack. A teaspoon of cayenne should bring a patient out of a heart attack.

Hope this post finds all of you doing well,
Brooke


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I lost faith in main stream medical... but this seems a bit far fetched to me.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Actually, I've heard stuff like this before regarding how helpful cayenne pepper is with heart attacks. Additionally, it's great repellent for critters in the garden.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Cayenne is considered a superior crisis herb and yes, I have read the report and others like it ...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

As far as I know, a heart attack is a physical blockage of the blood vessels feeding the heart, so I don't see how pepper could just stop one suddenly, unless it dilates the blood vessels enough to let the blockage work its way out. I'm not at all medically inclined, so I can't say it won't work, and I could see there being some benefit. I just won't let myself get too optimistic about medical miracles.

And having said that, I do feel that there is a lot of value to medical alternatives, because our profit driven medical system has lost its perspective of what's important.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> As far as I know, a heart attack is a physical blockage of the blood vessels feeding the heart, so I don't see how pepper could just stop one suddenly, unless it dilates the blood vessels enough to let the blockage work its way out. I'm not at all medically inclined, so I can't say it won't work, and I could see there being some benefit. I just won't let myself get too optimistic about medical miracles.
> 
> And having said that, I do feel that there is a lot of value to medical alternatives, because our profit driven medical system has lost its perspective of what's important.


Well said, Jason.

I am skeptical of any claims where there if money to be made, whether mainsteam medicine or natural/herbal medicine -- lots of snake oil in both camps.

We have spent tens of thousands of dollars on my daughter with both branches of medicine to help her with her late stage Lyme disease. Very limited results with both.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

horseman, I'm sorry for all you've been through with your daughter's Lyme disease. That's a very difficult thing to treat, and there is no 'cure'.

I've heard of cayenne being used for heart conditions, such as to improve the overall health of the heart and circulatory system. My guess is that during heart attachs it opens veins and arteries, possibly clearing a clot? I'm sure it wouldn't work in all cases, but if I was out here in our wilderness cabin and thought I (or anyone else here) was having a heart attack, I might be inclined to give it a shot. If TSHTF, knowing what to try at least gives us a shot at doing something that might help. It beats wringing one's hands while a loved one dies! 

When our horses would chew on the top rail of our wooden gate we would sprinkle cayenne on it. That stopped them!


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Cayenne is a blood thinner, so it reduces blood pressure temporarily and therefore may sometimes allow clots to loosen. In some cases, I suppose it could help in a heart attack situation, but I wouldn't bet my life on it.

In storage it goes stale quickly but it's super easy to grow and the plants are quite small.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

AlabamaGal said:


> Cayenne is a blood thinner, so it reduces blood pressure temporarily and therefore may sometimes allow clots to loosen. In some cases, I suppose it could help in a heart attack situation, but I wouldn't bet my life on it.
> 
> In storage it goes stale quickly but it's super easy to grow and the plants are quite small.


 probably when the cayenne hits the mouth, the persons adrenaline makes their heart start racing, I know it would mine, I don't like cayenne but I do use a lot of Chile powder and curru powder.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I gave this a try yesterday. It's not that hard to swallow, by the time you've thinned out a teaspoon of cayenne in a glass of water. My glass held about 12 oz. The water was a bit too warm to just slug it down, so I let it cool a few minutes. Then I stirred it again and drank it all in one long drink. At first I just felt uncomfortable from drinking so much in one shot, but then I felt warm and 'glowy'. If a person was having a heart attack you wouldn't want to wait for water to get hotter or colder, so you'd want to mix it as close as possible to drinking temperature. I thought it might dissolve better with hotter water, like making tea. My mouth felt warm, like after eating food with red pepper or cayenne.

Nothing was wrong with me yesterday, but I do have to work to keep my blood pressure in line, and when I get careless and let it climb, I'm at more risk for things like heart attacks or stroke. I manage it with proper diet and exercise (and only dream of stress reduction!  ), but at times like the holidays I overindulge!


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

I sprinkled cayenne around our front door and porch when our neighbor's tom cat kept "marking" it. No more cat pee after that!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> probably when the cayenne hits the mouth, the persons adrenaline makes their heart start racing, I know it would mine, I don't like cayenne but I do use a lot of Chile powder and curru powder.


You don't want your heart racing if you are having a heart attack. It is already starving for oxygen and beating faster will only increase the problem.

Cayenne has vasodilation properties. This means that it temporarily makes the arteries larger, so the heart is getting an increased blood flow. Therefore, if you cannot get to the doctor immediately, do the cayenne trick in hopes your heart can get enough oxygen to prevent muscle dying. You should still seek medical treatment immediately, but this may buy a few extra minutes to get there.

Here is an article about the health benefits of cayenne:
Health Benefits of Cayenne Pepper

And here is a snippet from the page :


> Please note: If you suspect you are suffering from a heart attack, do not use cayenne or any natural remedy in place of prompt medical intervention. The ability of cayenne to stop a heart attack is* anecdotal *and *unproven in proper medical studies.* Always go with standard medical treatment if available. Use of cayenne for this purpose should only be a last resort if no other medical treatment is available in time.


I don't think taking the cayenne will hurt at all, neither would taking an aspirin if you are not allergic. And it just might help.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

CV, I think you should consider moving to the wild mountainous woods of NE PA. You can be our neighbor. If the SHTF, we'll all have lots of valuable skills to trade. For example, you can treat me if I have a heart attack, and I'll trim your horse's hooves. That's a fair trade, right?  OK. OK.....You save my life and I'll trim your horse's hooves for the rest of my life. :wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> Cayenne has vasodilation properties. This means that it temporarily makes the arteries larger, so the heart is getting an increased blood flow. Therefore, if you cannot get to the doctor immediately, do the cayenne trick in hopes your heart can get enough oxygen to prevent muscle dying. You should still seek medical treatment immediately, but this may buy a few extra minutes to get there.


:melikey:

Thanks for posting! :wave:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have heard that if you sprinkle cayenne inside your socks and inside your boots in the winter-time, it will create a warm glow through-out your body (something to do with sweating feet). It was something that was told to me by a hunting buddy, he says it works every time for him.

Other medical-uses for cayenne pepper can be found at this link ..

:wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

As we had an thread on Cayenne ... I have a few question?

Do you grow your own?

How do you dry yours?

And ~ have you made your own capsules?

I think that should get us started.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't know what kind of peppers they are but my grandpa grows about 3 different kinds; 2 red, 1 green and al are HOT! I love spicy food and I can't eat more than 3 bites of his chili. The plants get about 4 feet tall, he picks them all summer/fall, brings them in, strings them up by stems, hangs then in the door frame between the kitchen and living room until they are dry (time depends on how big the peppers are) saves some for seeds and crushes the others. He puts them on everything he eats, but has had quadruple bypass (2004) and 3 stints placed (2010).


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It also makes a good self defense deterant. Think of the chalk line powder, if you were to puff that pepper into the air in the face of your attacker be it human or animal, they would have to step back from breathing in the dust and maybe even their eyes. It may not stop them but it will give them a hesitation and that may be all you need to turn the situation into your favor.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm one of those healthy preppers...not so for my dh who had open heart in 2002, and July had carotid surgery, which let them find an aneurysm.
Nice, huh??:gaah:
We started taking cayenne tablet every day after the last surgery.
The links are here below for the benefits; there are many. I was amazed the things cayenne does..yep--a warm, fuzzy feeling a few minutes after the tablet. I feel that must be the rush of blood through your veins that is said to help with cleaning the arteries and preventing blockage. I pray this is true.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

AlabamaGal said:


> Cayenne is a blood thinner, so it reduces blood pressure temporarily and therefore may sometimes allow clots to loosen. In some cases, I suppose it could help in a heart attack situation, but I wouldn't bet my life on it.
> 
> In storage it goes stale quickly but it's super easy to grow and the plants are quite small.


When I had my 3rd HA, which ended with a quad bypass last Feb, I knew the pain was worse that the first and (pseudo) 2nd... I stopped the second one by taking 4 75mg Aspirin and crunching them before swallowing. With the last one, I took 4 full size Aspirin crunching before swallowing. By the time I got to the hospital with wife (35 minutes later), I had zero chest pain... I remember hearing the nurse on duty telling me I did the right thing, and she said if you don't have Aspirin, use Cayenne pepper - it will work just like Aspirin in quickly thinning the blood... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

invision said:


> When I had my 3rd HA, which ended with a quad bypass last Feb, I knew the pain was worse that the first and (pseudo) 2nd... I stopped the second one by taking 4 75mg Aspirin and crunching them before swallowing. With the last one, I took 4 full size Aspirin crunching before swallowing. By the time I got to the hospital with wife (35 minutes later), I had zero chest pain... I remember hearing the nurse on duty telling me I did the right thing, and she said if you don't have Aspirin, use Cayenne pepper - it will work just like Aspirin in quickly thinning the blood... Just my 2 cents.


Yes, dh has aspirin and the little white nitroglycerine?? tablets.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

invision said:


> When I had my 3rd HA, which ended with a quad bypass last Feb, I knew the pain was worse that the first and (pseudo) 2nd... I stopped the second one by taking 4 75mg Aspirin and crunching them before swallowing. With the last one, I took 4 full size Aspirin crunching before swallowing. By the time I got to the hospital with wife (35 minutes later), I had zero chest pain... I remember hearing the nurse on duty telling me I did the right thing, and she said if you don't have Aspirin, use Cayenne pepper - it will work just like Aspirin in quickly thinning the blood... Just my 2 cents.


I'm going to nit-pick a tiny bit...

Aspirin isn't a blood thinner, it tells your platelets not to form clots... therefore your blood does flow easier, but there is a significant difference between a true blood thinner such as Cumadin vs. Aspirin

As an EMT in SD County, aspirin is not part of my protocol. If my grandfather was having chest pain, what do you think I'd be mashing into dust and putting into his mouth immediately?..... Aspirin.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I'm going to nit-pick a tiny bit...
> 
> Aspirin isn't a blood thinner, it tells your platelets not to form clots... therefore your blood does flow easier, but there is a significant difference between a true blood thinner such as Cumadin vs. Aspirin
> 
> As an EMT in SD County, aspirin is not part of my protocol. If my grandfather was having chest pain, what do you think I'd be mashing into dust and putting into his mouth immediately?..... Aspirin.


Yeah, when I got to the emergency room, my cardiologist wasn't available nor his partner, so another one came in and just did standard order of meds, nitro, thinners... They gave me to much thinners and I had to wait 4 days for the open heart... 4 days to get it out of my system enough to open up...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

invision said:


> Yeah, when I got to the emergency room, my cardiologist wasn't available nor his partner, so another one came in and just did standard order of meds, nitro, thinners... They gave me to much thinners and I had to wait 4 days for the open heart... 4 days to get it out of my system enough to open up...


I guess thats why they call it "practicing" medicine.... keep practicing until you get it right! Doc's decisions are way over my paygrade and I make more than some of them in my day job... but I dont know what they know.

Glad you made it though!


----------

